# Online Play with C&C General's Zero Hour



## katreyo (Dec 18, 2008)

I want to play online game on command and Conquer Generals Zero Hour.
It said that it was unable to connect to the internet even though it is really good. then it says to check your internet connection. 
I cannot find why it wont work. So if anyboby would help me, greatly appreciated.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try portforwarding

choose your router then the game
http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

I have just installed command and conquer followed portforwards directions and still can't get connected or registered. I get the error cannot connect to C&C generals zero hour server.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

fixed make sure your ports are open and IRC is also allowed through your firewall not sure what port it is my firewall has it labeled in it.


----------

